# MK4 IMMO2 -> IMMO3 Cluster Swap - Need Help (Michigan)



## hogbro (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm swapping a 1J5 920 946 C into my 2001 Golf TDi.

I've got the stalk and temp sensor wired in and working perfectly. I have my PIN and mileage from the old cluster. Wondering if anyone is in the Michigan area that can help me pull the PIN from the new cluster.

This is an IMMO2 to IMMO3 swap. I did a test and swapped it in, everything worked perfectly except my immobilizer being active (obviously). Just need to pull PIN so I can login on my VCDS and transfer the rest of the data and finish up this swap!

If there's no one nearby, can anyone recommend me a place I can ship it to have the info pulled for a decent price?

I'm considering renting a VAG Tacho from fixmyvw but not 100% sure if it'll be able to pull the PIN from a 1J5 920 946 C cluster?

Anyway, any help would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Griunvaldas (May 29, 2013)

If you want I can help you pulling PIN out of cluster. Anyways easiest way is to do immo - off in engine control unit, but if you want to go the hard away, and already have the sensors wired...

Difference IMMO3 has CAN gateway built in cluster. 
Use VCDS VAG-COM:

1. Go to module #19-Can Gateway, Recode ( DONT CHANGE THE NUMBER ) read and save
2. Go to module #17-Instruments, 10-Adaptation, Channel 00, read and save.
3. Go to module #17-Instruments, Login with NEW pin, 10-Adaptation, Channel 21, add keys and save.
4. Erase fault codes from instrument cluster and engine control unit.
DONE


----------



## hogbro (Aug 1, 2013)

That would be awesome. I'd like to keep the factory immobilizer as everything in my car still works perfectly. The only new sensors I had to wire was the external temp sensor for the cluster and the stalk with the toggle buttons for the cluster.

I've got all of the coding pulled from the original Can-Gateway and instrument adaptation the only thing holding me back is logging into the new cluster as I do not have the "new" clusters pin.

I should have clarified the "new" cluster is actually used so it has a PIN on it from it's previous vehicle. If it were actually new I have heard this process is much easier.

Thanks for the info! Any more help on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Griunvaldas (May 29, 2013)

I can help pulling the pin out from your "new" cluster, or actually make it new (0 miles)


----------



## hogbro (Aug 1, 2013)

Sounds great! What's the best way to get a hold of you?


----------



## Griunvaldas (May 29, 2013)

Anyway that's suitable for you


----------

